# [SOURCE] Good HTTP server for UWP



## sensboston (Aug 10, 2017)

I need good HTTP 1.1 server for UWP app, with ability to handle large files (like big mp4s) and with good error handling.

Definitely need an open source implementation.

Anyone can recommend? Thanks!

P.S. Hope, some programmers still reading this forum...


----------



## sensboston (Aug 11, 2017)

Found a really good one. And code author, Peter Waher, is a very nice and helpful person! Thanks, Peter!


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 12, 2017)

How about https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2016/09/06/windows-10-iot-core-blockly/#OPfojSKxTXMoEZvC.97?


----------



## sensboston (Aug 12, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> How about https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2016/09/06/windows-10-iot-core-blockly/#OPfojSKxTXMoEZvC.97?

Click to collapse



I need to ask my 7.5 yo daughter; however probably she'll not like this project, we've already played and finished with the LEDs 

P.S. Sorry, but I don't understand your question. How your link related to the UWP HTTP server? In my second post, I provided a link to *really well written UWP web server* (author followed RFC step by step). Most of other "web servers" hosted on github just are slightly modified MS example, with minimal functionality (actually, 99.99% of these "servers" can return small text responses  on HTTP GET request, that's all).

P.P.S. My initial question isn't related to IoT but for Windows 10 UWP; I'm working on the "Cast to" modification now, adding built-in DLNA server (buggy MS casting API doesn't works with my new TV).


----------



## whyan (Aug 14, 2017)

Here is m$ 's shiny new http server (iis killer?)

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/aspnet/core/

The purpose of this server is to serve asp.net (json, javascript style). It is not uwp, but even more portable.


----------

